

Give Bitcoins to homeless people and see what happens - zacwitte
https://handup.us/blog/announcing-bitcoin-support

======
davidgerard
"Today we’re announcing that you can donate Bitcoins to homeless people" is
the worst sentence I've read on the Internet today.

------
montecarl
One cool thing that the block chain enables is the possibility of publicly
transparent accounting. This should enable charities to show that they are
honest and give some guaranteed percentage of their funds to those that they
are helping. I think that more people are willing to donate when they can
directly see their money making a difference as opposed to it just falling
into some giant funding bucket.

------
nickpinkston
Ha - we're now really living in some kind of cyberpunk future where crypto-
currency can help the homeless through the internet!

